# My Big Frankie Build



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is some pics of my BF. I am planning on lighting his eyes so I have his chest piece and head glued together but not glued to the body for easy access. I'm going to keep it this way so I can change batteries. He took 10 hours to complete by brush. I am very happy how he turned out and he has the best paint job I have ever done! Moebius I love you guys for giving me the chance to build and paint this beautiful model!

EDIT: I did some work on his face adding some better control on his shading. I also did so work on the stitches and his eyes. The latest pictures are the two at the end.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice......red eyes?


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Most likely. I also have a recorder module that I might use to make him grunt. Combine that with the PIR sensor I can make him grunt when someone walks in the room. I love it when two hobbies are combined together!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I like the walk-by/ light up effect. Great idea! Nice to see a completed BF.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good! Your one of the 1st kids on the block to finish one!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Definitely looks good:thumbsup:.Plus that was fast and the only thing gotten done so far on mine is the head and hands


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Its not officially done until I get the electronics working. It is kind of cool to be one of the first at something and possibly one of the youngest on these boards to build BF. I wish I had a second one I'd turn it into the mummy.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I did some work on his face. I uploaded the pics on my first post. They are the last two.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Definitely like how you lighten up the face some and like how you did the eyes up and the scars on Big Frankie:thumbsup:.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Good looking paint job Jaeg! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great job, Jaeg! Can't wait to see him with the electronic goodies added!


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks.  I going to stop by the electronics shop in town someday this week to pick up 7mm leds. I might drill a hole in his electrodes to give him a neat electric effect. I am debating on doing a lab scene or a grave scene based off of Aurora's original Frankenstein as a base. Any ideas?


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Grave scene base is good idea!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Great Job!!!!!


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent job! The paint job on the face is great--the eyes are very realistic :thumbsup: The electronic effects are a great idea, too!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the eyes lit up.
Nicely done.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, grave scene base is a good idea; if you did a lab scene, finding the lab equipment in the right scale would maybe be difficult. It's hard enough finding the flasks, bottles, jars and shelving for a 1/8 scale kit. But a grave scene is a lot more doable from other materials.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I was also thinking of maybe building a chair to capture the scene were he rips his chains out of the ground after being caught by the villagers. I can't remember which movie it is though.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Question! Does anybody know what big frankie was supposed to do when he was in route to being a toy instead of a model? I have two very nice motors that would work perfectly in his arms and I am tempted to whip out my microcontroller for some nerdy madness. So any ideas what he was originally designed to do?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Probably walk and raise his arms to the Horizontal, strangling position, as in the 1/8 scale kit. I'm just checking what it says in the Thomas Graham Grrenberg Guide 1st edition, and it says:
"The most unusual monster to debut in 1964 was Gigantic Frankenstein, a 24-inch tall charicature of the movie monster. Outside toy designer Reuben Kramer had originally conceived it as a battery-powered walking toy, but Aurora made it a $4.95 kit."


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't think I can make him walk but I might try to motorize his arms.


----------

